

Ask HN: Single app/service for support + sales? - jusben1369

Looking for a single solution (for complete ongoing customer view) that combines support and can also effectively build and manage opportunities&#x2F;pipeline etc for sales metrics. Anyone like any one service vs combining two distinct ones? If no am open to what you&#x27;re using on the sales side (we use HelpScout now on the support side and like it as a stand alone support app)
======
neverland
Check out [https://www.intercom.io](https://www.intercom.io)

